# Farm Help



## nmhayfarmer (Oct 5, 2011)

Is everyone having a hard time finding help? I have hired 3 guys going to pay them what they wanted and they never showed up.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been using the H2a visa program getting help from other countries. Todays youth in the USA is pathetic , help in general in the USA is pathetic.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> I have been using the H2a visa program getting help from other countries. Todays youth in the USA is pathetic , help in general in the USA is pathetic.


Little reason for them to work nowadays.......pathetic is a compliment. You could take the sweat from them and make a bunch of money....spray it on Cotton fields and the weevils would be too damn lazy to climb.....The Problem Is gettin the product


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 3 awesome teenagers that work for me, but they are my own kids. Problem is, they are growing up really fast and will probably leave me soon. I would love for all 3 of them to follow in my footsteps but at the same time my wife and I encourage them to pursue their passion whatever that may be. Let's face it, farming is still a hard life to make a living at.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I have learned that if you can't by a piece of machinery to do it or can't do it yourself don't mess with it.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Dawg that is pure genius! You are correct though. We most likely will have to synthesize it. Not OMRI listed. I bet THC is a major component.
I too have had a miserable time with help. Too much ground moisture for any time on the ground so more wagons. Just tarp em till sold


----------

